# Little Nerdy Vietnamese Girl



## PersonneParfait (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Guys! I am a 14 going on 15 year old Vietnamese girl who developed a passion and hobby with makeup for about a year now. But makeup isn't the only thing about me. 

I am the type of person who would laugh at anything and everything. It might be a flaw, considering i snort while i laugh, or if your nice, consider it a charm. I aim to be successful and a strong figure for women in the future. If i wasn't so in love with makeup, i would aim to be a detective and fight crime with my determination and confidence. But that dream is less likely to become reality considering i can't even lift up an algebra text book without trembling.
Instead i aim to be a cosmetic chemist and create even BETTER products than MAC. Yes you heard me, BETTER xD I want my own cosmetic company and be one of the biggest names in the industry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like watching horror films, but then later regret it because i become paranoid and don't leave my room for days.  
Some people think im older than my actual age which bothers me a bit, but i guess i benefit from it because people at sephora take me seriously and give me good customer service unlike my friends xD. I love eating lobsters, shrimp scampi, shrimp tempura, dynamite sushi rolls, vietnamese cuisines, Steak, and lots and lots of seafood. I'm allergic to banana's xD i would love to travel to London and Japan someday. 

I also have my own youtube makeup channel at youtube.com/user/thepersonneparfaite 

feel free to drop by and leave me comments, subscribe or show me some support 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love Y'alls~​


----------



## Janice (Nov 15, 2009)

Mmm, I love seafood too! Welcome to Specktra, glad to have you stop in for a visit.


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 15, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## macaddictxoxo (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## LMD84 (Nov 15, 2009)

to the forum! i love horror movies too and i also get really paranoid about things after i have watched them!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 15, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!  You are gorgeous and I can't wait to see your FOTDs!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Hypathya (Nov 18, 2009)

Gorgeus!!!


----------

